# LYFT - Deactivated due to the CXL



## zofick (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi All - I got deactivated from Lyft on Sat 7/9 due to the too many cancel rides. The last cancelation was due to the location that passenger was going Newark at 2AM. Did not want to take a risk and canceled the ride...

Right after that I got deactivated . Have been in touch with contact with LYFT support. They send me e mail stating YOU ACCOUNT HAS BEEN Deactivated.

After, no reply for a week... Please advise if anyone faced same issue. thanks!
Zack


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lyft has not de-activated me, Y-E-T, but I have run across long delays in having my e-Mails answered. In fact, Lyft advertises that if you belong to its Hyper-Diaper-Super-Dooper-Power-Driver-Club, you get answers more quickly. For this reason, I suspect that long delays in responses to us "Hoi Polloi Peons" is routine. I have waited as long as two weeks for a response.

If you can get re-instated, try to avoid cancelling trips. If you do not want them, do not accept them. Lyft has not come out and stated it, but, I suspect that it is not de-activating for low acceptance, even though it does count cancellations and acceptance as one "Accept Rate". This is due to the proposed settlement in suits against Uber in California and Massachusetts. Uber does not de-activate if you do not accept trips. It does, however, if you cancel too many of them. While Lyft is not a party either to the suits or settlements thereof, I would assume that it would let the terms guide its policy, as I would assume that it has no desire to be sued.

Uber and Lyft both send nastygrams if you do not accept trips. 

If you were the last one to send anything, I would give it three more days, then send another e-Mail. Is there a Lyft office in either North Jersey or New York? You might try going there, if there is one.


----------



## zofick (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you!!!! I'

Hi all - Is there a Lyft office in NY or NJ??? please help...............


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

zofick said:


> Hi All - I got deactivated from Lyft on Sat 7/9 due to the too many cancel rides. The last cancelation was due to the location that passenger was going Newark at 2AM. Did not want to take a risk and canceled the ride...
> Zack


Did Lyft actually say you were deactivated for cancellations? Other reasons are much more likely. Especially with the elimination of ride acceptance destinations, drivers have been forced to cancel way more often I suspect. My acceptance rate runs 70% when there is no financial gain from adding more dead miles to hit 90% acceptance, and I have never had a problem other than the nag screens and pleading emails. I do try and keep my actual cancels low, but still average at least one cancel for every 2o or so rides.


----------



## zofick (Jul 10, 2016)

yep, they confirmed due to the CXL below is the e mail...

"As you’ve heard though our prior outreach to you, your cancellation rate has been consistently high and you received communication on June 10, 2016 and June 15, 2016, and received a final email letting you know your account was deactivated on June 28, 2016 which means that you are no longer a part of the Lyft driver community.
This decision has been reviewed and will remain final. You’ll receive any remaining ride payments and additional amounts in your next scheduled direct deposit."


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

zofick said:


> "As you've heard though our prior outreach to you, your cancellation rate has been consistently high..."


Wow. Thanks for sharing. Interesting, given their many recent driver unfriendly changes. I thought they might be flexible in this area, at least while drivers tried to adjust to what is essentially another pay cut, one among many. I wish you all the best.


----------



## zofick (Jul 10, 2016)

So be carful out there drivers when you CANCEL this is you are going to get...


----------



## Brenda Robinson (Jul 7, 2016)

Whoa.. Sorry to hear that but thanks for sharing.. I guess I'll stop cancelling and just not accept any that's 10+ minutes away.. Or better yet I'll drive in the opposite direction till the rider cancels.. Ha


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

There's going to be other driving options in 2017. Lyft n Uber will be the underdogs in 2018 with their MASSIVE LOSES!
Hang in there!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

You must have cancelled a lot of rides. I cancelled tons before I got my first warning. I stopped after that. But I'm also fed up with Lyft and their games. It was nice with I was getting Guarantees, but they stopped offering them to me so I went back to Uber mostly. 

As for what you can do, try social media. They seem to respond to Facebook/Twitter. 

I also read on here, some people have emailed and asked for their account to be reset because it froze up. That seemed to work. Not sure how/why that's true, but you can try.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

To be fair. You did receive two e-mails NOT to do anymore cancellation. It’s not like you canceled once to Newark and got deactivated. 

If it was Uber I know you can be reinstated. Lyft is final.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

I re-started with Uber on July 1. I'd signed up in 2014 but they were shut down here in Portland OR but started again in April 2015. I started with Lyft on the 12th and run both apps on my iPad but I get 3 or 4 times the number of Uber requests vs. Lyft. With Uber, if you don't accept 3 requests in a row they knock you offline. I'm driving because I'm retired & extremely bored and don't have any fantasies about making a lot of money although I've made about $1200 since the 1st & skipped some days including the 4th. Earliest I've started is 5:30 AM & the latest I've driven is 9:30 PM. No drunks in my car.

Some Uber driver here is using a Maserati Quattroporte & it's not even on the list of high falutin' cars. $90k car for a $3.00 fare - LOL!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

This just reinforces that when you cancel you run the risk of being deactivated....if I have to cancel a trip I always email support at my first opportunity letting them know I cancelled for whatever reason (Usually it is because the ping is too far away or its a line trip for 30 miles.....I did that once, line started in Concord...original destination was Daly City, got roped into getting off the freeway with a line request in SF which led to 2 more and finally got the passenger to Daly City...total time 1 hr 45 mins total payment to me after commission ... 17.50 .. no thank you ... At least all the passengers were cool but dammit I was trying to get my guarantee hours


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> line started in Concord...original destination was Daly City, got roped into getting off the freeway with a line request in SF which led to 2 more and finally got the passenger to Daly City...total time 1 hr 45 mins total payment to me after commission ... 17.50 .. no thank you ...


That should be actionable cause, if not downright criminal.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That should be actionable cause, if not downright criminal.


Like I said, exactly why I wont take a line ride out of the city I am working in


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

zofick said:


> So be carful out there drivers when you CANCEL this is you are going to get...


So looks like Lyft has a 3 strikes your out policy. Did you get the 2 warning emails in back to back weeks?

What was your cancellation rate for the weeks you got those warnings and your last week?

I suspect that Uber flags us for a cancel rate over 50% but I think it might be lower now. I got a warning email this week but I don't think I was over 50%. I replied to their warning with a good explanation and the CSR apologized for the email that they said was automatic and thnaked me for maintaining a good rating and being a valued partner yadayada... anyway I doubt that matters and I'll get flagged again if I cancel a bunch regardless. anyway its good to know what the numbers are to steer clear of but they keep themm secret and change them at a whim claiming that it's market dependent and reflects that markets averages. which is more corporate obfuscating BS.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> This just reinforces that when you cancel you run the risk of being deactivated....if I have to cancel a trip I always email support at my first opportunity letting them know I cancelled for whatever reason (Usually it is because the ping is too far away or its a line trip for 30 miles.....I did that once, line started in Concord...original destination was Daly City, got roped into getting off the freeway with a line request in SF which led to 2 more and finally got the passenger to Daly City...total time 1 hr 45 mins total payment to me after commission ... 17.50 .. no thank you ... At least all the passengers were cool but dammit I was trying to get my guarantee hours


You're wasting your time writing emails for every cancel. They don't care. The cancel is a cancel is a cancel it goes into your cancellation rating regardless and when that number is too high in a week you get flagged for a warning. too many warnings and your out. With uber we think that number is 50% but it is subject to change at any time.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

DriverX said:


> You're wasting your time writing emails for every cancel. They don't care. The cancel is a cancel is a cancel it goes into your cancellation rating regardless and when that number is too high in a week you get flagged for a warning. too many warnings and your out. With uber we think that number is 50% but it is subject to change at any time.


With Uber its useless to email support for anything

However; we are talking about Lyft here


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

PDX2012 said:


> I re-started with Uber on July 1. I'd signed up in 2014 but they were shut down here in Portland OR but started again in April 2015. I started with Lyft on the 12th and run both apps on my iPad but I get 3 or 4 times the number of Uber requests vs. Lyft. With Uber, if you don't accept 3 requests in a row they knock you offline. I'm driving because I'm retired & extremely bored and don't have any fantasies about making a lot of money although I've made about $1200 since the 1st & skipped some days including the 4th. Earliest I've started is 5:30 AM & the latest I've driven is 9:30 PM. No drunks in my car.
> 
> Some Uber driver here is using a Maserati Quattroporte & it's not even on the list of high falutin' cars. $90k car for a $3.00 fare - LOL!


Drone driver for sure. Grind on old timer!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Brenda Robinson said:


> Whoa.. Sorry to hear that but thanks for sharing.. I guess I'll stop cancelling and just not accept any that's 10+ minutes away.. Or better yet I'll drive in the opposite direction till the rider cancels.. Ha


Doesn't really make a difference if the rider cancels, it still goes into your cancellation rate.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> With Uber its useless to email support for anything
> 
> However; we are talking about Lyft here


Like there's a difference. It's not that hard to get reactivated with uber for this. I know a guy who's been deactivated twice with uber and was reactivated after going down and grovelling to a CSR. Lyft seems more permanent.

I hear people saying they got a rating changed or whatever, maybe but I doubt they are going to alter your cancel rate because you emailed. THe fact is that you can cancel a lot of rides before getting flagged so by the sound of your by the book style you probably have no where near enough cancels to worry about it, which is more reason to not waste your time. You should actually cancel more to help drive your markets cancel rate average up and make it easier for all drivers in that market to cancel more.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Brenda Robinson said:


> Whoa.. Sorry to hear that but thanks for sharing.. I guess I'll stop cancelling and just not accept any that's 10+ minutes away.. Or better yet I'll drive in the opposite direction till the rider cancels.. Ha


That's what I do.I accept then wait for them to cancel if it's more than 10mins away


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Doesn't really make a difference if the rider cancels, it still goes into your cancellation rate.


Not true


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Not true


yes it is true. You have to get them to look at the customer cancels vs. driver cancels if you're trying to fight a deactivation. They flag you based on total cancels, at least that's how it was explained to me at the office.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

No, if the pax cancels it does not go against you. 

This is important if you want that Power Drive.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeez, this is good to know, I don't Cancel often, but I've had to do so when I arrive and more people are trying to fit into the car than I have seatbelts, or there's some communication issue (meaning people using their own accounts to send Lyft/Uber somewhere to pick up friends/family, only for you to find out that they've since moved on from that location/they feel that you didn't get there fast enough/don't speak Spanish/Hungarian/whatever their friend does, and now want YOU to Cancel), or worse case, you arrive at a BUSY location (after a club, concert, or game just got out), there's NO parking/the curb is already full with other cars, and the person obliviously isn't making any effort to find you based on the directions you're giving them, you're already off to a bad start/they're impatient (and likely drunk), and you just give up to save yourself the inevitable passive-aggressive negative rating after the fact. Guess the message with this is just not to give up (or be psychic, and know not to Accept the ride in the first place)? Heh.

Didn't know that you could see where they were before you Accept them on Lyft, that's good to know.


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Doesn't really make a difference if the rider cancels, it still goes into your cancellation rate.


See now this is where I was under the strong impression that at least on Lyft, that they were different than Uber in that Rider Cancels were never supposed to contribute to counting against you in any way. I thought the No-Nos were not accepting enough rides, and/or cancelling rides yourself. It seemed like the only exception they were giving drivers was if the pax themselves cancelled the ride.

Did it used to be like I described, then changed?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have had situations where the same passenger would request, I would except, and they would cancel. My acceptance rating actually went up because I kept accepting them.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Jim cancellations don't up your acceptance rate unless they cancel under the 5 min policy, at least in my experience. I had one pax cancel 3 times in the span of a couple of min.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, Daniel, I can say that it does. I missed one ping one day and had an acceptance of 75%. Then someone from across town pinged me about 5 times. I accepted every time and they cancelled. Brought it back up to 89%. But, to your point, they were all almost immediately cancelled by the rider after I accepted.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I've never had a pax cancel not up my acceptance rate.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> Did Lyft actually say you were deactivated for cancellations? Other reasons are much more likely. Especially with the elimination of ride acceptance destinations, drivers have been forced to cancel way more often I suspect. My acceptance rate runs 70% when there is no financial gain from adding more dead miles to hit 90% acceptance, and I have never had a problem other than the nag screens and pleading emails. I do try and keep my actual cancels low, but still average at least one cancel for every 2o or so rides.


I cancel far more aggressively and always have acceptance >90%


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Doesn't really make a difference if the rider cancels, it still goes into your cancellation rate.


Dude I live by 73-S toll and have no toll pass (on purpose, would lie if I did have one)

Ive had HOURS with 12+ passenger cancellations...that stuff RAISES your acceptance and only goes against you if they complain

I also try to cancelcharge ~1 in 5 and take the acceptance rate hit cancelling like 1in5 to 1in7 of the remainder.... Been doing so for 1300 rides, never a problem (*regarding cancels*)

However....i'll ignore problem pax until they cancel if im in no hurry


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DriverX said:


> yes it is true. You have to get them to look at the customer cancels vs. driver cancels if you're trying to fight a deactivation. They flag you based on total cancels, at least that's how it was explained to me at the office.


In that case my lifetime cancel rate, despite ~96% lifetime acceptance, sits around.....60-70% cxled? More?

Nah....they confused or stonewalling

Maybe airport pax complained they missed a flight? Shoulda reported illegal request immediately


----------



## Gustavo Motta (Sep 26, 2016)

zofick said:


> Hi All - I got deactivated from Lyft on Sat 7/9 due to the too many cancel rides. The last cancelation was due to the location that passenger was going Newark at 2AM. Did not want to take a risk and canceled the ride...
> 
> Right after that I got deactivated . Have been in touch with contact with LYFT support. They send me e mail stating YOU ACCOUNT HAS BEEN Deactivated.
> 
> ...


Zofick, have you had your account reactivated?? I have the same problem. What did you do??


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

I only cancelled a couple times because I hate doing it.... so after too many long-distance requests (longest 40 minutes away), I no longer turn my Lyft app on unless I am close to center city and there are other Lyft drivers outside of my location that would get the requests from the suburbs.

I emailed them a couple times and requested they consider coding in a distance limit on requests. For their sake. 
As a part time driver, at 5-7 AM on weekend mornings, I am the only Lyft driver around and I never log on anymore. Therefore, they have _nobody_ in the area instead of one driver who could easily cover requests from upwards of 50+ square miles... all within a 10 minute drive for me.

With all the money they spend trying to build their customer and driver base, you'd think a little common sense would reign and concessions would be occasionally made. Maybe not globally but only in markets they are trying to build.

There are always a few other Uber drivers in the area during that time and my Uber wait time is minimal. So there is definitely a need in my area that keeps me busy. I just wish Uber had a little more competition.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

This is a really fascinating dynamic. No company can survive being at war with its partners and contractors. It's human nature to hit back when you think someone is screwing with you. There are a limitless number of petty things drivers can do that will reflect poorly on the company and that doesn't take much more effort than not giving a crap. 

Neither Uber nor Lyft can build a dominant market share on driver turnover. There are a finite number of people with the right kind of car and clean record and the unemployment rate is 4.6%, half that if you have a college degree. If the companies lower their driver and car standards, that will generate customer push back.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

"Unemployment rate" is also a cooked books number

It only counts respondents who claim to spend their most recent days looking all over for work

WANT / COULDNT FIND / DEPRESSED NOW >>>> does NOT count towards unemployment rate. Nor the semiretired, students who need/want jobs, people deemed not fit to work, married women who would work if there were work available, etc etc


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They probably have metrics in place of replacement driver rate vs deactivation rate. If I was running the company that's what I'd do.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

>"Unemployment rate" is also a cooked books number

Regardless of how it's counted, it's better today than it was five years ago. Employment is so good it's pushing wages higher. You can nitpick the metric all you want but that doesn't change the reality. There are jobs out there, especially if you have some education.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Just so I am clear, if you arrive at destination and pax does not arrive within 5 minutes (or does not arrive at all), you HAVE to cancel the ride?

You have no other option but to cancel and then the cancel counts also you?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just so I am clear, if you arrive at destination and pax does not arrive within 5 minutes (or does not arrive at all), you HAVE to cancel the ride?
> 
> You have no other option but to cancel and then the cancel counts also you?


If you cancel it counts as a cancel. They will tell you to get the rider to cancel. It's so stupid. Rider isn't there but you're suppose to get them to cancel so it doesn't count against you.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just so I am clear, if you arrive at destination and pax does not arrive within 5 minutes (or does not arrive at all), you HAVE to cancel the ride?
> 
> You have no other option but to cancel and then the cancel counts also you?





vesolehome said:


> If you cancel it counts as a cancel. They will tell you to get the rider to cancel. It's so stupid. Rider isn't there but you're suppose to get them to cancel so it doesn't count against you.


Yep, I had this happen to me at the airport. After waiting 20 minutes and speaking to rider who decided to wait for a friend on another flight, I canceled, and Lyft told me I needed to wait even longer.


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

screw this company...Uber would be fine if these creeps wouldnt have came along


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I thought Lyft was better,but don't need games to get me to work.


----------



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

zofick said:


> Hi All - I got deactivated from Lyft on Sat 7/9 due to the too many cancel rides. The last cancelation was due to the location that passenger was going Newark at 2AM. Did not want to take a risk and canceled the ride...
> 
> Right after that I got deactivated . Have been in touch with contact with LYFT support. They send me e mail stating YOU ACCOUNT HAS BEEN Deactivated.
> 
> ...


did you get reactivated ? same thing happened to me


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

zofick said:


> yep, they confirmed due to the CXL below is the e mail...
> 
> "As you've heard though our prior outreach to you, your cancellation rate has been consistently high and you received communication on June 10, 2016 and June 15, 2016, and received a final email letting you know your account was deactivated on June 28, 2016 which means that you are no longer a part of the Lyft driver community.
> This decision has been reviewed and will remain final. You'll receive any remaining ride payments and additional amounts in your next scheduled direct deposit."


It's better to hit drop off instead of cancelling the ****ing ride. Other thing is to drive in the opposite direction so the rider cancel it and don't count against you. I guess all these advices will be useless for you but good for someone else . Pizza delivery is more profitable than driving for Lyft nowadays, so they did u a favor.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Has anyone had luck getting reinstated? I was deactivated this past weekend for cancellations. They don't seem to budge on this matter. I did get the final warning email about 2 weeks ago. I cancelled one or two after that, didn't drive last week, and accepted 12 rides this past week before I cancelled one, after which I was done. I thought I was building back enough equity to afford another cancel, but I guess not.

The problem I have is I only do a handful of rides a week, so I don't do enough to offset the cancels I do. I think they program a fixed number of cancellations before they remove you, regardless of how many rides you complete. Thought maybe they'd want all the drivers they could get for NYE


----------

